# Kobe and Fisher crying....



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That REALLY meant a lot to me. It showed that they both care so much and it means a great deal to them. It was actually very touching when they scrolled along the bench and both of them were in tears.

Shame on all of the people who are making fun of him. He has more desire and heart than anyone else that have gotten out this year. They just smile and laugh and walk into the locker room (McGrady). 

Some people really need to realize that it wasn't him NOT being a man, it was him BEING a man.

Not many people have the guts to do that.

I have so much more respect for Kobe Bryant after that, I can't even describe it.

You had a great run Lakers, but it had to end sometime. 

I'm looking forward to next season more than ever, there's nothing I love more than watching the Lakers win...and maybe a new 3-Peat will start up next season.


----------



## Kobe Steak (Jun 12, 2002)

I totally agree. How can anyone see that as being a [masked profanity edit. TB#1] What idiots.....

I believe Kobe will do some insane training in the summer to make a even bigger difference in Lakers games next year. Not that he wouldn't even if we had won it all but the loss of this series will push him even harder. Kobe is a man who will not just go down with losses, he will make changes and revenge.

I can't wait for next year...but first we need to do some house cleaning and make some important roster changes.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Kobe could save a child from a burning building and people would find something wrong with that.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Kobe could save a child from a burning building and people would find something wrong with that.


Why didn't he save 2???? :upset:


Now I hate him even MORE!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Guys - I am not a Kobe fan, by any stretch of the imagination. Kobe showing emotion tonight sure made me respect him more. The idiots that come in here and make fun of that and bait are pathetic. The guy cares. I am glad to know that.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> That REALLY meant a lot to me. It showed that they both care so much and it means a great deal to them. It was actually very touching when they scrolled along the bench and both of them were in tears.
> 
> Shame on all of the people who are making fun of him. He has more desire and heart than anyone else that have gotten out this year. They just smile and laugh and walk into the locker room (McGrady).
> ...



I agree with most of your message. As I said in the Playoff forum thread on this topic, I think it takes a heck of a man to cry openly, but then again, I don't make judgments about those who do not cry either.


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

Not a Lakers fan, but I agree with most of you. Kobe crying at the end of the game was touching, and it showed me how much he cares and how much he wants to win. Screw all the people who make fun of him. Kobe and the Lakers will be back even stronger next year. I know Kobe is going to work his tail off during the offseason, and I hope Shaq will do the same.


----------



## nalz (May 12, 2003)

He will come back stronger than ever next season...I can assure that...

Good job Lakers. It was hard to swallow the fact that they have to end the run today...
I was expecting a late 3rd quarter and 4th quarter run and I was so sure but that never came...and the fact it ended with Kobe's tears just make it even more bitter...hats off for Kobe and the rest of the Lakers


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Guys - I am not a Kobe fan, by any stretch of the imagination. Kobe showing emotion tonight sure made me respect him more. The idiots that come in here and make fun of that and bait are pathetic. The guy cares. I am glad to know that.


I understand where you're coming from, but it only shows he cares about how he feels after a loss. What I hope he has now learned is that others feel the same way. Maybe some of his cockiness will go away now and he can grow from this.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> 
> 
> I understand where you're coming from, but it only shows he cares about how he feels after a loss. What I hope he has now learned is that others feel the same way. Maybe some of his cockiness will go away now and he can grow from this.


well said, that's the reason why ppl were making fun of him and baiting. the word "humbleness" doesn't exist in his dictionary. I hope he can learn from this lesson.


----------



## the mail man (Oct 31, 2002)

Id cry, Id propyl cry well screaming my head of at the same time. Thats just the kinda person I am.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

My Junior year in track I had a terrible race at the state championship and cried

Now I'm a senior and favored to be first or second at state

Watch out NBA the Lakers are comin' back stronger

And Kobe worked his *** off after a threepeat 

what's he goin' to do after walking off the court in tears??


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

I don't care what all you Laker fans say, because when I was drinking last night watching the game and I saw Fisher in tears, it was the funniest thing I had seen in about a week. I do agree that they care about winning, but next time they should take thier grown [masked profanity edit. TB#1] in the locker room and cry :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## zerotre (Sep 28, 2002)

I bet if that was tracy crying every kobe fan would be calling him a lil punk and he should do it in private.........BUT since it was kobe its a different story.....


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zerotre</b>!
> I bet if that was tracy crying every kobe fan would be calling him a lil punk and he should do it in private.........BUT since it was kobe its a different story.....


If "if" was a 5th..........we'd all be drunk:yes:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*always*

I have always had the most respect in the world for Derek Fisher...never have for Kobe Bryant...I am so confused about the guy, sometimes he is passionate about his game and I like him a lot as I always do n the court, then in another interview he seems like the most stuck up arrogant person in the history of the NBA, I really dont know what I think about him, maybe he wont be so arrogant now that he lost the in the playoffs


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> 
> 
> Why didn't he save 2???? :upset:
> ...


You are an*edited*, la, la, la, la, la! :laugh:  

I hope so, that Dallas will KO the “Sacramento cows”.

no need for name calling.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> That REALLY meant a lot to me. It showed that they both care so much and it means a great deal to them. It was actually very touching when they scrolled along the bench and both of them were in tears.
> 
> Shame on all of the people who are making fun of him. He has more desire and heart than anyone else that have gotten out this year. They just smile and laugh and walk into the locker room (McGrady).
> ...


Great Post Damian, you took the words right out of my mouth.
Blood, Sweat and tears.... That's what sports are all about.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: always*



> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> I have always had the most respect in the world for Derek Fisher...never have for Kobe Bryant...I am so confused about the guy, sometimes he is passionate about his game and I like him a lot as I always do n the court, then in another interview he seems like the most stuck up arrogant person in the history of the NBA, I really dont know what I think about him, maybe he wont be so arrogant now that he lost the in the playoffs


Alot of people take confident as arrogance. It's the same thing that MJ was ridiculed for as a young player. As Kobe gets older the talks will die out.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with some tears. It only showed how much they REALLY wanted it. I actually find it very attractive, a man that isn't afraid to cry. THAT is heart! It showed a lot about Kobe's personality.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

Man Shaq needs to slap Kobe in the face and clear this **** up...what did Kobe expect? To win his whole damn life?? It's funny how he was laughing and being cocky about winning game 6 and 7 and laughing before game 6 against Minnesota. I know its emotional and stuff about losing after winning three straght, but he should just take the L like a man. 

Oh well...he is still my second favorite player...regardless of how he cried like a ***** last night

no masked cursing. please read the guidelines, thanks.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Respect to Kobe he can cry all he wants there is nothing wrong with being sensitive


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> Respect to Kobe he can cry all he wants there is nothing wrong with being sensitive


Him crying has nothing to do with him being sensitive. Try nice though :laugh:

They were crying because of emotions. They're not used to losing like the rest of the NBA so they got emotional. 

BTW, why isn't anyone mentioning Shaq crying? He didn't have that towel over his face to whipe the sweat off, you know!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

There were some sad/moving things last night.... Kobe and Fish crying were not one of them (for me).

<b>SAD:</b>
- The most dominant player of the decade being owned by Tim Duncan
- Horry shooting 2 for 28 or whatever his 3point percentage was in the series
- George on a bad wheel, Shaq and Shaw out of gas, Fox watching from the sidelines
- End of a championship run
- Phil Jackson = no 10th ring (hey I still like the guy)
- The general apathy of the LaLa fans at Staples, not quite sad but a little disturbing if you ask me

<b>NOT SAD:</b>
- Kobe's hubris, no amount of tears can change what so many think of the guy
- Fish, a bad NBA starter who has 3 championship rings
- Jack Nicholson, stick to acting buddy
- TEARS in general, cry when you win... cry when you lose





VD


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Good post Vin!


----------



## SpursDuncanMVP1421 (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm not exactly too high on Kobe Bryant, or the Lakers for that matter, but, they do get my respect. Kobe and Derek crying was PURE EMOTION! Their season was over...

how would YOU like it if YOUR season ended the way theirs did?


Food for thought... have a nice day.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zerotre</b>!
> I bet if that was tracy crying every kobe fan would be calling him a lil punk and he should do it in private.........BUT since it was kobe its a different story.....


Hmmm, obviously all the respect and pride us laker fans have shown in losing doesn't please everybody does it.

I'm not going to berate TMAC for not crying by the way. People all handle emotions differently


----------



## WayOutWest© (Jan 2, 2003)

FYI: Kobe cried like a baby after beating Philly, so it's not just about losing. IMO he's matured and developed a heart of a champion. I didn't see this much emotion from him when the Lakers lost to the Jazz and Spurs. I do not agree that he needs to learn a little humility, he's confident but he doesn't degrade his opposition the way Shaq and Fox do on a regular basis.

I find some fans around here very odd, I don't cheer for any team to lose, I only cheer for my team to win. The same fans who call players out about their maturity, cockiness and arrogance are the same fans need to learn those same traits themselves.

Good luck Spurs, I'll be rooting for you guys in the WCF but I admit I'll be pulling for ex-Laker B. Scott in the finals.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*The only time Jordan cried was when*

he won a championship and his father had died earlier that season. Jordan didnt put on a show when he lost or tell an announcer " I am gonna work my self to exhaustion" you just knew he was coming back to kick arse. Kobe needs to watch a few more tapes on the Jordan media savy. Kobe needs to learn how to pick his words it makes him seem like a jerk, to fans. 



BTW its not his fault but when TMAC becomes a mentor to the kid shot by the DC sniper it only makes TMAC look better, and worsens Kobes public view. If he can improve his media savia, and the publics perception for him it could mean more money in the pocket, its nto like his shoes sold.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WayOutWest©</b>!
> I find some fans around here very odd, I don't cheer for any team to lose, I only cheer for my team to win. The same fans who call players out about their maturity, cockiness and arrogance are the same fans need to learn those same traits themselves.


Amen, brother. Couldn't have said it better myself.

Those who hate and want teams to lose should take a long, long look in the mirror.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I still dont have respect when he cry when he loss yesterday and i wont make fun at him because there is nothing wrong crying when you really care.I just like the feeling that kobe experience this series where he is going to realize how he is not always going to win it all and he has to realized by himself.He realized now that you dont get championship you earn championship.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: The only time Jordan cried was when*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> he won a championship and his father had died earlier that season. Jordan didnt put on a show when he lost or tell an announcer " I am gonna work my self to exhaustion" you just knew he was coming back to kick arse. Kobe needs to watch a few more tapes on the Jordan media savy. Kobe needs to learn how to pick his words it makes him seem like a jerk, to fans.


I swear MJ came real close to tears when they were about to be eliminated in game 7 of the 1990 ECF against Detroit.

I think he was about to cry too when he got eliminated by Orlando in 1995


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

the fact that he cried makes me feel sorry for kobe and i actually sympathize him, but at the same time, i think the tears weren't necessary because life goes on and he should be thankful for all of the championships that he has won already.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The real reason he cried was because he thought of all the great moments he had celebrating the 3 titles. He knew that those were some of the greatest moments of his life and he wouldn't experience it again this year.

They were joyful tears and sad tears.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

There's no crying in BASKETBALL! 

oh wait sorry thats baseball.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>^__^</b>!
> i can imagine mister cryant oops i mean bryant will again cry when he read all these posts in the thread :laugh:



Kobe has a life and it more than likely does NOT include going on the internet - much less looking at sports sites.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Kobe bashing has reached an all new high!*



> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> I still dont have respect when he cry when he loss yesterday and i wont make fun at him because there is nothing wrong crying when you really care.I just like the feeling that kobe experience this series where he is going to realize how he is not always going to win it all and he has to realized by himself.He realized now that you dont get championship you earn championship.


HAHAHAHHAHAHA! this is so funny.

Do you think Kobe doesn't already know this? You think he doesn't know he wont always win. He didnt know, You dont get titles you have to earn them. :laugh:


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Kobe has Love for the Game. He is one of the players in the NBA that wants to start a legacy under his name. Kobe and Garnett are two players in the league that try to stay on any basketball court as long as they can.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Kobe has Love for the Game. He is one of the players in the NBA that wants to start a legacy under his name. Kobe and Garnett are two players in the league that try to stay on any basketball court as long as they can.


What does that have to do with crying like a school girl


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with crying like a school girl


It's an athlete thing

If you dont understand how blood, sweat, and tears are a part of sports, you never will.


----------



## aj_lakers (May 18, 2003)

Kobe knows that this was the last time the extended group nucleus of the 3 titles would play together - they've been on a ride for the last 4 years nearly and now its all over. 

It's rare to hear criticism of college players crying after a tough loss in the tourney - well to the new generation of superstars their team is their college experience, with mentors, friends, rivals etc. and i think it showed a very human side of him when he cried. It's time to move on and think about the next title run and how to do things differently - i'm sure that's what kobe is doing.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

I do understand tears of joy, but crying because you lost is one of the childish that he obviously never grew out of from his childhood. There is nothing you can say to justify that. Stockton and Malone were so close to reaching thier goal but the didn't, and you didn't see any tears. Barkley never cried because he didn't make it. In '95, MJ didn't cry when they got eliminated by the Magic.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> I do understand tears of joy, but crying because you lost is one of the childish that he obviously never grew out of from his childhood.


If you were a psychologist you'd probably have one client, yourself.



> There is nothing you can say to justify that.


Blood, sweat, and tears man, that's all that needs to be said.
Oh and the fact that you are a Kobe hater and would exploit any and everything about him.



> Stockton and Malone were so close to reaching thier goal but the didn't, and you didn't see any tears. Barkley never cried because he didn't make it. In '95, MJ didn't cry when they got eliminated by the Magic.


Stockton, Malone, and Barkley were never champions. They wouldn't know the feeling anyhow. And just because you didn't see them cry it doesn't mean they didn't. Just like you didn't see one tear fall from his face. Just like Shaq hide his emotions with a towel. It's all apart of sports. If you ever worked hard on something and succeeded time and time again, you might feel the same way once you'd been beaten.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> If you were a psychologist you'd probably have one client, yourself.
> ...



Kobe did have tears come down his face. He wasn't ballin with tears but on the NBA.com TV channel, he had tears. D Fisher really looked girlish, and if Shaq was crying (which I still have not seen) at least he tried to cover it up with his towel. Hakeem didn't cry after they were put out of the playoffs. Magic didn't cry when his team got beaten by the Bulls. He didn't even cry when he announcd he had HIV. Not just as an athlete, but as a man, why didn't they wait at least until they were off camera until they let the tears flow? Just a question, no hating intended.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> If you were a psychologist you'd probably have one client, yourself.
> ...


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> Does this make you feel better because this has nothing to do with the post. I know Kobe is your boy and all, but please reframe from down playing my words for the betterment of your arguement. I know your above that


:laugh: Good one!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe did have tears come down his face. He wasn't ballin with tears but on the NBA.com TV channel, he had tears. D Fisher really looked girlish, and if Shaq was crying (which I still have not seen) at least he tried to cover it up with his towel. Hakeem didn't cry after they were put out of the playoffs. Magic didn't cry when his team got beaten by the Bulls. He didn't even cry when he announcd he had HIV. Not just as an athlete, but as a man, why didn't they wait at least until they were off camera until they let the tears flow? Just a question, no hating intended.


It doesn't make them any less of a man, and why should they have to go off camera to show their passion for the game? 
I've read no reports making funny of Kobe, Shaq, or Fisher for getting emotional, on the other hand, I've read a few that have pointed out their commentment to winning. It's just a basic human emotion, you should ridicule them for being human.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Football players cry, when they win or lose (especially when they lose superbowl though), do you think they are wimps...

Regardless, I think it showed they cared about the game... I have a feeling Kobe going to be plain sick next year.


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

KOBE IS ONE OF THE TALENTED PLAYER IN THE NBA, BUT HE AIN'T A WASTE. HE USED HIS TALENTS AND GAVE LAKERS 3 CHAMPIONSHIPS. and i bet he'll work hard this season gain atleast 40 pounds of mucle and heading for his fouth championship ring


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn! If Kobe gained 40 lbs he'd be less like MJ, and more like Shawn Kemp :laugh:


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Damn! If Kobe gained 40 lbs he'd be less like MJ, and more like Shawn Kemp :laugh:


I hope Kobe starts hanging out with Kemp this summer. Maybe he will get this zooted:dead:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Stalker!


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Stalker!


biter


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

??????


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Take the personal stuff to PM please. If this is some kind of inside personal joke, then keep it that way. Thanks.


----------

